

Is it worth of buying used MBP Unibody - kostarelo

From a developer&#x27;s point of view, is it worth at current to buy a used Macbook Pro Unibody(2009, 13&quot;, 256SSD, 8GB RAM)? I have never worked with Mac but i have really bored of Windows&#x2F;Linux, because i can&#x27;t really make any work out of them, plus that the majority of the developers out there works with them.<p>What you think?
======
fredsanford
I had a brand new 2009 MBP around the time of its release in order to work on
some software for several weeks.

If you intend to play games or do very CPU intensive things, you may be
disappointed. If you're doing typical developer tasks, you'll be fine. Big
compiles will probably be slow, but outside of that, I don't see any problems.

The 2009 17" MBP, outside of the crippled keyboard was the best laptop
experience I've had.

~~~
kostarelo
no i don't play games at all. I do web developing. Basic HTML, CSS, Javascript
authoring, maybe a little Photoshop and some services for testing purposes
*AMP, Node, Databases, etc...

------
mattvanhorn
I still do a lot of decent work on a non-unibody MBP from 2008, so I think a
2009 model would still have some utility, but I would consider the price
carefully - it might be more worth it to buy a newer MB air or something,
knowing you'll get a few more years out of it.

~~~
kostarelo
I am aware that Macbook Air can't do heavy work. That's why i am looking for a
Pro. The price for the one a friend of mine is selling is 600euro with upgrade
Ram and SSD.

~~~
daleharvey
It depends on what you mean by 'heavy', an air is more than capable for 99% of
web dev tasks. I work in firefox os which includes needing to rebuild gecko
constantly, as well as the occasional full android stack build and the macbook
air is sufficient.

~~~
kostarelo
oh ok i see.

------
kostarelo
I am thinking for the 13" cause i want for traveling too and in my office i've
got another 24" that am intending to plug.

